# Denver Area - Damarran King Dragonsbane wants YOU !!!



## Flynnster (Jul 5, 2006)

*Damarran King Gareth Dragonsbane  has placed a call out far and wide for adventurers to help cleanse the Vaasan infection of goblinoids, and other abberations to society !!!  Head the call !!!  Coin for ears, land grants for those daring enough to lead righteous !​*


-Prefer mature players, minimum age of 21. No ceiling age limit !!!

-Prefer those interested in role playing their characters. HAck/n/slash is fun, but does not deserve the spotlight.

-Prefer those that can bring their imagination to the table​
*Interested ? Contact me -- flynnster at rocketmail dot com*


----------

